# Muzzle Fighting?



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Video of muzzle...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnIgZ-QOezU


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Ive seen that video that dog is insane!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tamara Villagomez said:


> Ive seen that video that dog is insane!



Insanely guarding not fighting....Think that is trained or more of a natural thing?


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

I would call that guarding yes..some dobermans though are naturally aggressive that way and some are not so and it has to be trained into them. Ive had both friendly and aggressive dogs and extremely protective ones..


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Insanely guarding not fighting....Think that is trained or more of a natural thing?


Joby,

I don't care if it's trained or natural. I love Dobermanns
but I don't like the look in that dogs eyes :-(


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Joby with this dog it was learned naturally. He does a lot muzzle demos for the company and once the poor decoy quits fighting the dog would guard him ferociously hoping for him to move again but really waiting for the bite he hopes to get.

I believe the video is one for an Australian security dog company our K9 Pro Sports director in Australia has worked with this company and this dog which is why I am aware of how he got this little fighting style. This dogs' picture is in the dictionary next to the definition of Manstopper.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

That's one beefy Dobe!:-o:-o


----------



## Mark Baldassarre (Apr 28, 2009)

IMO, the dog is trying to dominate the decoy rather than fighting him. Not uncommon in Dobes or dogs who learn from inactive decoys.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know that you could train that much into a dog without it having a lot of natural instincts going for it.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Ya I wouldn't have called that much of fighting.... Alot of guarding. Hard to say seeing it is a short video and not knowing the dogs training style. I believe alot of that guarding though is natural, some dogs would continue punching with the muzzle to keep the person moving and the fight going. Good question


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mark Baldassarre said:


> IMO, the dog is trying to dominate the decoy rather than fighting him. Not uncommon in Dobes or dogs who learn from inactive decoys.


I agree//kinda reminded me of my friends dobies. they are the masters of the "ugly faces"...


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Amanda Caldron said:


> Ya *I wouldn't have called that much of fighting.... Alot of guarding*. Hard to say seeing it is a short video and not knowing the dogs training style. I believe alot of that guarding though is natural, some dogs would continue punching with the muzzle to keep the person moving and the fight going. Good question


Agreed. This dog is guarding. He doesn't exactly use his muzzle to really "punch". Also he isn't wearing a muzzle that is made for punching.
Looks like the dog is taught to get on top of the decoy and dominate.

In NVBK, for the muzzle exercise, the dog is allowed to give only one punch, but this one has to be really hard.
The dog has to launch himself from a distance and punch as hard as he can and then return to the object he's guarding.

This is how we teach it:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...i=9_9zS8zbOKXk2gKR8rTZBw&q=fils+martine+loots#


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Her is how we train garding in muzzel.
This is from traning 2 weeks ago. He have doen 2 sesions with muzzel befor this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bar2ZdT7EM0
Sorry for the porr cualety


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

police/knpv dogs ive seen do muzzle work seem to try to bite and use their mouth a lot more


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

That video is a great example how cruddy decoy work with muzzle fighting can keep a good dog down.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

reprogramming complete




(maybe cesar millan took him back to his center for a week because it was too big a job to handle on scene)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

*high five*




(edit to add that two new photos have been uploaded.....this camaraderie is nice)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

(repost, but worth it)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZag1zlecGI


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

My pleasure buddy!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Those are AWESOMES shots !! ARE those YOUR dogs ???

They look well BALANCED and CLEAR in the HEAD !! I bET they are good in the WORK.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Apparenty neutering has some interesting side effects. Or maybe that was the meds talking... lmao


----------

